# epson r200 not print one color



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

i have an epson r200, and love the thing. but a couple weeks ago, i started getting bands in my photos, which is not good being how i seemed to start printing more and more. so i ran the utility to check for gaps, and see that the light cyan is missing about half of the little lines. so after running the cleaning cycle over a dozen times, it is not getting any better. i also have pulled the ink tank and shot some compresses air in hope of freeing any major junk from the print head, but to no avail. even swapped out the tanks hoping i had a bad tank, but still have issues. so, is my printer hosed, or are there other ways to get it working again? maybe some kind of cleaner i can run through it? its only a year and a half old. and i really don't want to take it apart, but will if it saves me from buying another one.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Howdy sinclair tm,

I did a bit of 'hunting' around for you and managed to come up with this troubleshooting guide in .pdf format from Epson™, whether its of any use or not :4-dontkno 

here's the link....

http://files.support.epson.com/pdf/r200__/r200__pb.pdf#page=63

Good Luck with it!

*Footnote:*

I had an Epson™ "C" series for about the same time, and there are 'pads' underneath the ink tanks that get clogged up, and when that happens...here in OZ it costs $AUD95 to get rep[lacements...not worth it when you can get a brand newie for about $AUD60.....sorry :sigh:


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, i had that info already in print. so i did some more searching, and came to the conclusion that epson says if going through the clean cycle doesn't help, then it needs a new print head. so that costs the same as replacing the printer, that and i needed more ink anyway, which is also almost as much as a printer, so i did some more googleing, for a service manual. i did find one, and proceeded to take it apart. i decided that i had to get a new printer anyway, so what did i have to lose. so i got the head out, and tried to think of what i could use to clean it. the bottom looked clean, so something had to be stuck inside. so i shot some compressed air through the head until no more ink came out, then i got a can of electrical parts cleaner to spray. thats where i went wrong. as soon as it hit any remaining ink, the ink turned to gum. so i permanently clogged the whole print head, and not just one color. so i'll be off to get a new printer next week. :sigh:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi sinclair_tm,

Pity it had to come to this though :sigh: ...I lashed out and got a Canon PIXMA iP4200, and its Great!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

those are nice printers, my dad has one like it. but here in the states, epson is the only one to sell printers that print on cds/dvds (which is why i have this printer), and the canon prints are not water proof like epson's. so my next printer will be the epson r220.


----------



## brettnolan (Aug 25, 2006)

sinclair_tm,

I have an r200 and I am having similar issues with the black ink and one of the colors (I believe its the yellow ink). Is there any chance that you could post steps on how to remove the print head or could you post a link to the service manual if that shows you how to remove it?

I'm waiting on buying a new Epson until my class-action settlement codes go active. In the meantime I'd like to try and get thise one working again, as I am currently without a color printer.

Thanks


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Look into cleaning cartridges for your printer. You pop these in and run a few cycles and it is all clean. 
And always use epson brand ink.


----------



## LeeMax (Sep 17, 2006)

*Epson R200 and R210 Service Manual*

I found a PDF version of the service manual for the R200 and R210 here:

http://www.timtaylor.net/Tech_Stuff.htm

Lee


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Clean the print heads with Windex and/or hot water. 

Windex on a towel in a dish with the print head resting on it for a few hours can help. 

Not sure this will solve you gelled ink problem, but it cannot hurt at this point.

JamesO


----------

